#  Krankheiten >   Erkältung wird wieder schlimmer, trotz Antibiotika >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
seit 10 Tagen bin ich nun krank. Es fing an mit Fieber und Gliederschmerzen. Ich lag nur im Bett und schlief sehr viel. Vor 8 Tagen kam ein trockener Husten hinzu. Eine Nacht später wachte ich auf, da ich extreme Schmerzen in den Nasennebenhöhlen hatte, meine Wange war auch bereits angeschwollen. Ich bekam keine Luft, nahm etwas zum Schleimlösen und bekam Nasentropfen. Es wurde schlimmer und zog bis zu den Ohren. Ich konnte bereits schlecht hören. Ich habe dann Antibiotika verschrieben bekommen, die ich auch immer fleißig nehme. Ich ruhte mich weiter aus, es ging mir dann besser. Schlapp fühlte ich mich dennoch, was ja normal ist. Nun werden die Ohren aber wieder dichter, der Husten verschlimmert sich, ich merke aber wie sich immer mehr der Schleim löst.
Ich wollte gerne wissen, ob es noch normal ist, dass es wieder schlimmer wird. Krank fühle ich mich zumindest nicht, ich merke nur, dass ich noch recht schlapp bin. Ich wollte gerne wieder am Montag zur Arbeit. 
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich seit Donnerstag wieder viel unterwegs bin. Rad fahren, Möbelhaus, Geburtstage. Vielleicht sollte ich wieder einen Schritt zurück gehen? 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## hannibal

Hallo,
wenn du krank bist , solltest du keine Möbel transportieren und ...............
Geh noch mal zum HNO Arzt, lass das mit den Ohren abklären.
Gute Besserung
Ilona

----------


## Kermit

Ich würde auch zum Arzt gehen, langsam amchen und schaun welches Antibiotika anspricht, kann man über einen abstrich bzw. durch Sputum unteruscht werden.   
Grüße kermit

----------


## hannibal

Ja. 
Geh zum Arzt er wird alles in die Wege ziehn um dir zu helfen.
Gute Besserung
Ilona

----------


## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
ich war heute noch einmal beim Arzt. Das Abhören der Lung ehört sich wohl weiterhin nicht gut an. Die Nebenhöhlen sind wieder richtig dicht. Soll das Antibiotika nun noch länger nehmen und bin erst einmal krank geschrieben. Na super, und jetzt schone ich mich auch!

----------


## hannibal

> Hallo, 
> ich war heute noch einmal beim Arzt. Das Abhören der Lung ehört sich wohl weiterhin nicht gut an. Die Nebenhöhlen sind wieder richtig dicht. Soll das Antibiotika nun noch länger nehmen und bin erst einmal krank geschrieben. Na super, und jetzt schone ich mich auch!

 Hallo,
Mensch, hat dich ja ganz doll erwischt.
Das Antibiotika unbedingt zu Ende nehmen.
Trink bitte genug. Schlafen ist auch ganz gut , ich meine Tagsüber ,auch wenns nur kurz ist.
Dein Körper brauch  das.
Gute Besserung
Ilona

----------


## ottelli

*Erkältung wird wieder schlimmer, trotz Antibiotika.
Hallo Anonym.
Auch bei mir waren die Symtome ähnlich gelagert. Nach der ersten Antibiotika einnahme wurde die Erkältung nicht wesentlich besser.
Mein Hausarzt verordnete einen weiteren Block Antibiotika die ich vollständig einnahm. Erst danach wurde es besser. Zur Abwehr nehme ich jetzt täglich 3x40 Tropfen Umkaloabo. Hat ähnliche Wirkung wie Antibiotika.
Zu dem schlucke ich weiterhin GeloMyrtol forte und Mucosolvan.
Ich habe immer noch den Verdacht, dass noch nicht alles vorbei ist.
Selbst bei meinem Urlaub im warmen Land und am Meer, hustete ich noch viel ab.
Mein Hausarzt betätigte, dass in diesem Winter die Infekte der oberen Luftwege sich besonders hartnäckig verhalten.
Ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung.
ottelli *

----------


## wheelchairpower

> *Erkältung wird wieder schlimmer, trotz Antibiotika.
> Zur Abwehr nehme ich jetzt täglich 3x40 Tropfen Umkaloabo. Hat ähnliche Wirkung wie Antibiotika.*

 * * Das glaube ich nicht, denn AB gibts nur auf Rezept und Umckaloabo kann man so kaufen.   

> *Zu dem schlucke ich weiterhin GeloMyrtol forte und Mucosolvan.*

 * * Du nimmst 3 Schleimlösende Medikamente? Umckaloabo, GeloMyrtol und Mucosolvan haben alle die selbe Wirkung. Ich frage mich ob das so gut ist und wozu du das machst? Ein derartiges Präparat ist vollkommen ausreichend. Viel hilft nicht viel! 
Außerdem würde genügen, wenn man viel Flüßigkeit zu sich nimmt.

----------


## GILO

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie Wheelchairpower! Ich habe mit Sinupret bessere Erfolge gehabt als mit Gelomyrthol. Ausserdem könntest Du zur Stärkung der Abwehrkraft noch Echinacea nehmen. Gibt es beides in der Apotheke.
GILO

----------


## wheelchairpower

Sinupret ist aber für die Nase und nicht für die Bronchien. Dafür gibt es Bronchipret. Ist aber auch wieder das Gleiche wie GeloMyrtol, Mucosolvan und Umckaloabo.

----------


## GILO

So kann man das nicht abgrenzen! Was in den Nebenhöhlen wirkt, wirkt auch in den Bronchien. Nicht umsonst heißt es: Sinubronchitis! 
Auf jeden Fall aber Antibiotika weiter nehmen! 
GILO

----------


## wheelchairpower

Wer schrieb von Sinubronchitis? Keiner! Darum kannst du nicht davon ausgehen, dass es sich bei unserem TS um eine solche handelt.

----------


## ottelli

*Erkältung wird wieder schlimmer, trotz Antibiotika*.
Danke für die gut gemeinten Ratschläge.
Seit Febr. ist die Erkältung zurückgegengen. Nehme jetzt tägl. *nur noch Umckaloabo* und das bis zum Frühjahr. Seit Jahren hatte ich das so gehalten. Nun wurde in dem Winter schlampig und hatte die Erkältung. Jahre vorher hatte ich die Winterzeit mit Umckaloabo gut überstanden.
Aus Schaden wird man klug? ( Hoffentlich ) *Grüße von ottelli*

----------


## dreamchaser

Man lernt nie aus - den Begriff Sinubronchitis habe ich noch nie gehört.
Man kann entweder der Apotheke das Geld schenken, indem man in viele schleimlösende Medikamente investiert, wenn man es günstiger haben will kann man aber auch mit Salzwasser inhalieren (einfach einen Topf mit Salzwasser erhitzen, Handtuch über den Kopf und kräftig schwitzen und inhalieren) und viel trinken. Jeder kann sein Geld in das investieren, wie er möchte.

----------


## wheelchairpower

Sinubronchitis hörte ich bis dato auch nicht und musste das Internet um Hilfe bitten. Laut Suchergebnis gibts diese Diagnose wirklich  :crazynew2:    

> *Sinubronchitis* 
>         das gleichzeitige Auftreten einer _Sinusitis_ und einer _Bronchitis_. Oft wird die Bronchitis durch eine Verschleppung der Sinusitiskeime ausgelöst.  Quelle

----------


## ottelli

*Sinubronchitis!*
Das hatte ich auch nicht gewusst das es so genannt wird.
Einiges ist mir jetzt allerdings klar! Bei mir fing die Erkältung mit einem ganz banalen Schnupfen an.
Dazu kam noch eine Nebenhöhlen-Entzündung die ich allerdings, vermeindlich nach ca. 7 Tagen, so weit im Griff hatte.
Da ich "Rückenschläfer" bin, lief mir noch infiziertes Sekret in den Rachen und von dort anscheinend in die Bronchien.
Dadurch hatte ich vermutlich meine gestandene Bronchitis bekommen.
Durch das zähe Sekret hatte ich ernsthafte Erstickungs-Anfälle bekommen. Durch die Atemnot sah ich schon alles in rötl. Farben und das Herz raste.....
Egal wie man es nennen mag, es ist sehr unangenehm. Versuche, leider vergeblich, auf der Seite zu schlafen. Hat hierzu jemand einen Tipp? *Gute Gesundheit* *wünscht, ottelli*

----------


## Catha

Ich bekomme auch die absolute Krise. Kleine Tochter und mind. 5 mal im Jahr total Erkältet. Ich bin langsam mit den Nerven am Ende weil sich das jedes verdammte Mal wochenlang zieht (auch mit Antibiotika) mit Husten bis zum würgen ohne ende, Wasser in den Ohren, ne Woche wenn nicht noch länger nichts schmecken usw... Nächste Woche hab ich eine Nasennebenhöhlen-op und bin natürlich mal wieder krank. was auch sonst... Ich trinke sogar Lindenblütentee, lutsche bonbons, trinke viel... Was soll ich noch tun um bis nächste Woche Mittwoch so ziemlich gesund zu sein?  
Die op wurde auch schon verschoben wegen der krankheit die ich jetzt schon 9 Tage habe und es wird nicht besser, heute eher wieder schlechter da Ohren zu  :Cry:

----------

